
GUI application written entirely in F# - OlegLeonov
http://kalidor-web.com/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
OlegLeonov
All 100% project code - even interops and COM object creation is pure F#.

